# 2004/2005 Audi RS6...



## badboyz_volkswagen (Dec 31, 2001)

Just played around with the official pics of the all-new Audi A6 and came up with this below...
Heres the before pic...








and after pic...








and again before...








and after...








Comments welcome...


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 2004/2005 Audi RS6... (badboyz_volkswagen)*

Cool! Nice 'chop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badboyz_volkswagen (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 2004/2005 Audi RS6... (KC Jazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KC Jazz* »_Cool! Nice 'chop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thx bro


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: 2004/2005 Audi RS6... (badboyz_volkswagen)*

looks clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 2004/2005 Audi RS6... (GTI1.8)*

Mmmm....I like. I can't wait to see pics of some tuned '05 A6's from ABT and Oettinger ect!


----------



## badboyz_volkswagen (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 2004/2005 Audi RS6... (TooLow1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow1.8T* »_Mmmm....I like. I can't wait to see pics of some tuned '05 A6's from ABT and Oettinger ect!

Am sure its in the pipe-line...


----------

